# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Me shkrimtarin Nasho Jorgaqi.

## ChuChu

Me shkrimtarin Nasho Jorgaqi
- Mos e mohoni letërsinë e diktaturës

Nga Arlinda Canaj


Sot ai është në moshën e tretë. E megjithatë e sheh mbi biçikletën e tij të arrijë mes miqve të vjetër e të rinj, që gjithnjë mblidhen rreth vetes. Një enciklopedi e tërë në fushën e letrave, besnik ndaj së vërtetës historike dhe pasionant mbas sinqeritetit të bukur njerëzor. Autor i dhjetra librave si: "Dashuria e Mimozës", "Tomka", "Tregimet e mbrëmjes", "Mërgata e qyqeve", "Atentatori i perandorit", "Estetika e fjalës shqipe", "Larg dhe afër", "Mimoza llastica", "Manastiri i dashurisë", i studimeve letrare, udhëpërshkrimeve, biografive, skenarëve, përkthimeve. Mban titullin profesor dhe është Mjeshtër i Madh. Ai gjatë jetës së tij është përpjekur të ndjekë këshillën e të atit gjykatës: "Jeto pa u dukur."

- Ju njohim si një nga shkrimtarët dhe studiuesit më në zë të letërsisë shqipe. Si ndjeheni në kohët e sotme dhe si u përshtatët kushteve të reja të krijuara vitet e fundit?
- I jam përmbajtur principit: t'i qëndroj besnik vetvetes, bindjeve, idealit dhe natyrës sime. Si shkrimtar dhe intelektual jam pjesë e një kohe të caktuar, qoftë edhe pse ndonjë nga më të talentuarit e brezit tim pohon të kundërtën. Koha nuk është si puna e këmishës që e ndërron. Ajo është lëkura jote, nuk e shqit dot. Duke i qëndruar besnik vetes, sigurisht dhe kam evoluar pa i kthyer kurrizin veprës sime në emër të ndryshimeve dhe të idesë për tu bërë bashkëkohor. Qe një përmbysje tepër dramatike, konfuze, por sistemi që lamë, pas krahas gjërave të mira kish dhe të këqija. Kishte arritur në një stad ku kish pushuar së vepruari dialektika.
- Kur jeni ndjerë keq gjatë këtyre viteve?
- Jam ndjerë keq në vitin 1993 kur më nxorën në pension. Në kohën kur unë isha në kulmin e veprimtarisë time shkencore si pedagog dhe studiues. I kisha paraprirë ndryshimeve, duke shkruar monografi të veçanta për Mitrush Kutelin, për Faik Konicën, për Lumo Skëndon. Kisha botuar i pari veprat e tyre. Në mënyrë absurde mu komunikua dalja në pension prej arkëtares dhe jo prej dekanit të Fakultetit histori-filologji ku kisha dhënë leksione për 30 vjet me rradhë.
- A ka kontradiktë brezash sot në letërsi?
- Gjithnjë në letërsi ka luftë brezash. Ajo është e pranishme në gjithë historinë e letërsisë. Tani shtohen dhe motivet politike. Sot për fat të keq, disa rrethe të caktuara letrarësh bëjnë përpjekje të mohojnë letërsinë e 50 viteve, duke theksuar faktin që nuk janë krijuar vlera, por janë fabrikuar vepra propagandistike. Ka që pretendojnë se nuk ka lindur akoma romani shqiptar. Këto janë absurditete. Do ishte fatkeqësi për një popull nëse për disa dekada nuk do të krijonte letërsi. Pati dhe skarco, sigurisht pati plot, por dhe në Francë e Amerikë shkruhen mijëra vepra dhe mbeten disa. S'më vjen mirë që kalohet në gjykime tendencioze dhe nxitohet për të rishikuar historinë e letërsisë nga pozita ekstreme, duke përsëritur praktikën e gabuar të historiografisë së kaluar.
- Çfarë mendimi keni për letërsinë e shkruar nga të rinjtë e sotëm?
- E ndjek me aq sa mundem. Më vjen mirë që shoh një brez që është vetvetja. Janë të rinj të talentuar, me vizione dhe perceptime të reja. Nga ana estetike ka prurje origjinale. Kanë sinqeritet dhe spontanitet. Më bën përshtypje veçanërisht bumi i veprave të shkruara nga femrat. E quaj si rrjedhim i emancipimit të shoqërisë shqiptare që ka nisur prej dhjetra vitesh. Të vjen keq që në kohën e sotme mungon kritika, e cila do të evidentonte vlerat dhe do të orientonte autorët e rinj. Do të veçoja nga brezi i këtij dhjetëvjeçari Luljeta Lleshanakun, një poeteshë shumë e talentuar, me një zë krejt spontan, me figuracion origjinal dhe pendë e sigurtë, apo Ridvan Dibrën, proza e të cilit i mishëron bukur prurjet e reja artistike në gjuhën romaneske.
- Si paraqitet një ditë e juaja?
- Një ditë e mbushur me punë. Një ditë bosh më dhemb. I përmbahem praktikës që çdo ditë të hedh diçka në letër. Punoj dhe në fushën e letërsisë artistike dhe në atë të studimeve shkencore. Këto dhe pengojnë, por më shumë ndihmojnë njëra tjetrën. Tashmë jam mësuar të punoj vepra paralelisht.
- Çdo krijues në veprimtarinë e tij ka maksimumin dhe minimumin. Për ju kush janë?
- Unë e kam bërë timin mendimin e Tolstoit që shkrimtari ashtu siç krijon veprën, personazhet, duhet të krijojë dhe lexuesin e tij. Edhe unë kam krijuar lexuesin tim dhe kjo është aq e rëndësishme sa dhe vepra që kam shkruar. 
Përsa i përket kësaj tjetrës, unë vuaj nga pakënaqësia ndaj vetes. Nuk kënaqem kurrë. Jam jo vetëm skeptik, por ndonjëherë dhe nihilist. Nga gjithë kjo punë shumëvjeçare them: gjëja më e mirë që kam bërë janë përkthimet e Çehovit apo disa nga udhëpërshkrimet. Por fatmirësisht nuk është tamam kështu. Para pak kohësh u ribotua libri im i parë "Dashuria e Mimozës". Ai u tërhoq nga lexuesit dhe kritika foli më mirë se kur kish dalë për herë të parë. Qe një inkurajim. Dhe në moshën time njeriu ka nevojë për inkurajime të tilla. Pakënaqëia është një rregullator i brendshëm. Është një motiv nxitjeje. Fatkeqësia më e madhe do të ishte sikur të humbisja këtë sens kritik.
- Profesor, di që udhëtimet janë nga pasionet tuaja më të mëdha. Çfarë keni mësuar nga udhëtimet tuaja nëpër botë?
- I quaj fatlume rrethanat që më janë krijuar për të udhëtuar sepse udhëtimi është lëvizje, jetë, njohje. Gëtja thoshte se njeriu ka dy burime të mëdha për të mësuar: librat dhe udhëtimet. Udhëtimet i janë nënshtruar synimeve të punës sime krijuese e studimore. Kam gjurmuar jetën e shkrimtarëve të shquar që kanë jetuar e vepruar larg atdheut. Kështu, në Stamboll kam rënë në gjurmët e jetës së Naim Frashërit në të dy kontinentet, kam shkelur në Ibrik Tepe ku lindi Fan Noli, kam lëvizur nëpër rrugët e Sermbes në Kalabri, jam përfalur te varri i De Radës, u ula në bangën ku mësonte Migjeni, kam ngjitur shkallët e shtëpisë së G. Darës. Pra, kam thithur ajrin që kanë thithur këta shqiptarë të mëdhenj, gjithnjë me Shqipërinë në zemër. Nga udhëtimet kam sjellë me vete përshtypje, mbresa të thella, dokumente, vizione të reja, të cilat pastaj ia kam përcjellë në një varg librash lexuesëve të mi.
- Ju jeni duke shkruar një biografi të Fan Nolit. Sa vite keni që merreni me të?
- Mbi njëzet vjet punë, kërkime, gjurmime dhe studime dhe tani po e hedh në letër. Rindërtimi i jetës së njeriut është një punë shumë e madhe. Noli ka jetuar në katër kontinente, në tre epoka dhe ka punuar në shumë fusha. Një nga korifejtë e kulturës shqiptare, ambasador i saj në botë, njeri me botë të madhe e me shpirt krijues polivalent. Gjithë jetën iu përmbajt divizës së Sokratit "Plakem duke mësuar". Dhe vërtetë kështu ndodhi. Mbaroi Harvardin, mbaroi dhe për kompozim në konservator, pastaj pa mbushur muajin i hyri masterit për muzikologji dhe e mbaroi edhe atë. Kreu studimet dhe për doktor në filozofi. Në moshën 82 vjeçare kreu fakultetin për gjuhën e vjetër ebraike. Kur e pyetën se ç'i duhej kjo gjuhë në këtë moshë, u përgjigj: "Do të iki së shpejti tek Zoti dhe dua t'i flas me gjuhën e tij." Noli është një rast unikal jo vetëm për letërsinë shqiptare. Ai ka nga disa pikëpamje, një jetë shumë më tepër interesante dhe domethënëse ndoshta edhe se vepra e tij.
- Le të flasim pak për familjen. Ajo është pjesë e rëndësishme e jetës së një shkrimtari dhe studiuesi...
- Kam krijuar një familje mbi bazën e një dashurie reciproke të nivelit të barabartë. Gruaja ime është mjeke dhe mbi njëzetë vjet pedagoge në fakultetin e mjekësisë. Kam dy fëmijë të mbarë. Vajza është gjuhëtare, ndërsa djali është arkitekt. Por dobësia ime, janë nipi dhe mbesa me të cilët janë lidhur gjithë gëzimet dhe shqetësimet e mija si gjysh.
- Gjithë ky përkushtimi juaj për punën, i ka lënë kohë familjes?
- Kam qenë i përkushtuar dhe i vëmendshëm ndaj saj. Si baba jam përpjekur që fëmijëve dhe gruas të mos u mungojë asgjë. Të jem i pranishëm dhe mbështetje në jetën e tyre dhe anasjelltas.
- Ndonjë punë të vockël shtëpie?
- Pavarësisht nga detyrimet e mia të punës, deri para disa vjetësh bëja të gjitha pazaret. E megjithatë gruaja mbante barrën më të madhe. Me gjithë angazhimet e saj pedagogjike e shkencore që i merrte me shumë seriozitet, i ka përballuar me përkushtim si shtëpinë dhe familjen duke më krijuar kushte dhe hapësirë pune mua. 
- Profesor, gjithnjë ju kemi parë të veshur bukur. Dikur mbanit këmisha blu, tani i keni më të çelta...
- Kjo është e vërtetë. Veshja është pjesë e figurës së njeriut. Dhe ajo duhet t'i përshtatet moshës, por dhe të ndihmojë moshën.
- A keni frikë nga vdekja?
- Jo, nuk kam frikë. I përmbahem parimit se ajo duhet marrë me doza pak nga pak. Kam përballuar dy operacione shumë të vështira në shtyllën kurrizore, si haraç i punës në tavolinë. Në rrethana të tilla njeriu ballafaqohet me vizione të vdekjes. Pra njeriu sikur ikën e për pak kohë ëm s'dihet a vjen. E megjithatë nuk i trembem vdekjes ose më mirë nuk e lë të më kapë alarmi.
- Cilat janë marrëdhëniet tuaja me njerëzit?
- Të them të drejtën, i dua njerëzit dhe jam i lidhur me ta. Kur isha i ri dhe dola në jetë, priresha gjithnjë t'u bëja mirë njerëzve. Edhe gjatë kohës që kam qenë pedagog priresha t'u bëja mirë studentëve. Por duke u pjekur kam arritur në përfundimin se e mira duhet bërë aty ku meritohet. Gjithnjë shokët i kam zgjedhur më të mirë se vetja. Por kjo kohë përmbysjesh qe dhe një kohë prove për lidhjet shoqërore. Jeta bëri një seleksionim natyral. Tani kanë mbetur ata të vërtetët, të merituarit. Nuk do të isha dakord me fjalët e një shokut tim që thotë: "Miqtë tani janë bërë si puna e karpuzit. Duhet të presësh dhjetë, të të dalë një i mirë". Miqësia është nga mrekullitë e pakta të jetës, bile më e rrallë se dashuria.
- A kini patur flirte në jetën tuaj?
- Flirti është në natyrën e artistit. Ai flirton me të bukurën në çfardo pikëpamje që ajo paraqitet. Në jetë, në art, te njerëzit. E bukura është fytyra e mrekullueshme e botës, që ka magjepsur e magjeps brezat dhe që s'ka si të mos tërheqë e frymëzojë artistët. Pa këtë burim, arti do të asfiksohej.
- Cili është komplimenti më i mirë që ju kanë bërë femrat?
- Komplimentet e rinisë i kam harruar, ato të moshës së pjekur i kujtoj turbull, kurse të moshës së tanishme, është komplimenti se keni mbetur i ri. Sepse më pëlqen të përsëris në këtë rast fjalën e urtë angleze se "Gruaja është e re sa duket, burri është i ri sa ndjehet". Këtë të fundit, duke e kthyer në pyetje, ka raste që ia drejtoj vetes. Them se deri në çfarë mase është i vërtetë...?
- Cilat janë cilësitë që vlerësoni te "seksi i ëmbël"?
- Bukurinë shpirtrore, komunikimin shpirtror, sinqeritetin, delikatesën harmonizuar me sensin realist dhe fjalën e mençur.
- Sa ka ndikuar dashuria në krijimtarinë tuaj?
- Gjithë vepra ime është frut i motërzimit të bukurisë me dashurinë. Asnjëherë ato s'kanë bërë pa njëra tjetrën. Jo rastësisht një prej librave të mij me proza poetike mban titullin "Ndëshkimi i bukurisë". Në këtë rast bukuria është ndëshkuar se ka munguar dashuria.
- A ka moshë dashuria?
- Dikur mendoja se dashuria ka moshë dhe kjo është e vërtetë deri diku biologjikisht, por përvoja njerëzore dëshmon se në kuptimin shpirtëror ajo s'njeh moshë. Bile në moshat e pjekura dashuria bëhet e thellë, ka një bukuri të konsoliduar, bashkon të gjitha stinët e natyrës dhe arrin kulmin, kur gjen shtegun e vështirë të harmonizimit të meditimit me ëndrrën.
- Lexuesit e "Spektrit" duan të dinë se çfarë veprash keni botuar kohët e fundit dhe çfarë do të botoni së afërmi?
- Kohët e fundit kam botuar librin me studime "Portrete dhe gjurmime", përmbledhjen me tregime të zgjedhura nga letërsia botërore "Si po ja çon i dashuri im i parë?", Antologjinë fotografike "Fan S. Noli". Kam në shtyp vëllimin me proza të shkurtra dhe tregime "Ishte një herë një dashuri" dhe përmbledhjen me aforizma origjinale "Sythe mendimesh".


@SPEKTRI

----------


## Albo

*Ndahet nga jeta shkrimtari i njohur Nasho Jorgaqi*



Është ndarë nga jeta ditën e enjte shkrimatri i njohur shqiptar Nasho Jorgaqi.

Nasho Jorgaqi lindi në vitin 1931 në Fier, Shqipëri është shkrimtar, skenarist, hulumtues dhe studiues shqiptar, doktor i shkencave dhe titullar, është i njohur me titullin “Mjeshtër i Madh i Punës”.

Ai është autor botimesh letrare, skenarësh filmash, përkthimesh dhe botimesh shkencore.

Sipas dokumenteve, Jorgaqi u rekrutua si informator nga Sigurimi i Shtetit më 10 janar 1955 me nofkën “Dragoi”, për pesë vjet qe “polic” i studentëve dhe rretheve letrare që shfaqnin pikëpamje “dekadente, reaksionare e pesimiste”, në varësi të seksionit të tretë të Drejtorisë së Punëve të Brendshme. Spiunimet e para ishin kundër Kadrie Kadaresë dhe Robert Shvarcit në Institutin Pedagogjik 2 vjeçar “Aleksandër Xhuvani” në Tiranë.

Më pas u drejtua nga ndërmarrja e botimeve, ndërsa më 1960 kaloi në varësi të Degës së 12-të të Drejtorisë së Sigurimit të Shtetit, e cila mbulonte legatat e huaja në Tiranë. Më 13 tetor 1961 nga informator u bë agjent.

Përmendet në dokumentet sekrete të Qani Tartales, një punonjës i Sigurimit të Shtetit, si informator (nuk dihet nëse me dashje apo pa dashje) kundër shkrimtarit Bilal Xhaferri.

Nga 1967 deri më 1973 nuk qe i përfshirë në rrjetin sekret, deri kur thirret sërish në detyrë për të mbikëqyrur shkrimtarët e ardhur nga Kosova. Më 1978 u bë rekrutues dhe ndërlidhës, aktiviteti i tij mbaroi më 1991.

Syri

----------

